# Anyone ever buy a used Penske Box truck?



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Have two 2000 cube vans. Both have low mileage for their age. Rust will kill them before engine failure. 

I've always taken real good care of them. Id letter it up. Driving billboard and will pay for itself many times over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunrise44 (Feb 9, 2016)

I hear you ted. But if your truck only last 2-3 years my point is that is a big expense for the short term. How long do you believe the average contractor uses these kind of rides? Not to mention if your in an accident and your truck gets scrapped - your not getting reimbursed for your wrap.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Just picked up the van, Here is a look at the custom shelved being build, More to follow-


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

sunrise44 said:


> I hear you ted. But if your truck only last 2-3 years my point is that is a big expense for the short term. How long do you believe the average contractor uses these kind of rides? Not to mention if your in an accident and your truck gets scrapped - your not getting reimbursed for your wrap.


I know you were not asking me, but I feel compelled to answer.

2-3 yrs worth of DAILY advertisement exposure is well worth the cost.
Just an ad in the phone book is ridiculously priced, a logo on a van is a way better ROI in my opinion even if you only get 10 jobs per yr off of it.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

a little progress


----------



## DynamoHum (Feb 5, 2017)

*Just purchased one 2013 NPR*

I just bought one, and I offered 6K under asking. We finished at 5K below asking. Rig was under 75K. They fixed a couple issues as well. So far I've driven it 100 miles and everything works as expected. The sales process went well, and their sales people communicated well.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I love mine. It's a '98 I've had since '03. The only problem I've had is rear oil seals. I had a local shop replace both rear seals in Oct. 2014 and again in Jan. 2016. I noticed it was leaking again last month and, not satisfied with the duration of the previous repairs, I decided to do it myself. On both previous repairs, I was told the shoes were fine so they just cleaned them with brake cleaner.

Replacing the rear axle seal requires pulling the axle before you can remove the brake drum (and it's a heavy sucker). Once I got the left side off, it was really gunked up gear oil that had solidified everywhere. I got it all cleaned up with about 16 cans of brake cleaner and replaced the shoes and axle seal. Put the wheels back on and picked up all the tools and went to back it out of the garage a little so I could get some better light to add gear oil to the differential. When I put it in reverse, nothing happened. I began to wonder if I left out a step or put the axle in wrong when I realized it was still on the jack stands. Had a pretty good laugh at myself on that one.


----------



## DynamoHum (Feb 5, 2017)

txgencon said:


> I love mine. It's a '98 I've had since '03. The only problem I've had is rear oil seals. I had a local shop replace both rear seals in Oct. 2014 and again in Jan. 2016. I noticed it was leaking again last month and, not satisfied with the duration of the previous repairs, I decided to do it myself. On both previous repairs, I was told the shoes were fine so they just cleaned them with brake cleaner.
> 
> Replacing the rear axle seal requires pulling the axle before you can remove the brake drum (and it's a heavy sucker). Once I got the left side off, it was really gunked up gear oil that had solidified everywhere. I got it all cleaned up with about 16 cans of brake cleaner and replaced the shoes and axle seal. Put the wheels back on and picked up all the tools and went to back it out of the garage a little so I could get some better light to add gear oil to the differential. When I put it in reverse, nothing happened. I began to wonder if I left out a step or put the axle in wrong when I realized it was still on the jack stands. Had a pretty good laugh at myself on that one.


lol....the moment you think you put back together wrong, and damaged it......been there myself! Sounds like the repaired seals weren't seated right the first couple go arounds. How many miles does your rig have?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

We are on our second one. Had a '96 and it wasn't well taken care of. It died with 160k miles on it. The one we have now is an '03 with a 6.0 gasser. It has 290k. We got that one in 2006 for 10k. It had 103k miles on it. I babied that one. We haul a utility trailer every day. Gone through three transmissions but the engine is original. Only draw back is it seats only two. I looked at getting a new one in a few years and I think I'm gonna go with a Mercedes van. It's the only one that has 4x4 and more seating. Ford, gm, Nissan. No one has factory seating for more than two. We used to have a bench seat in the back with a window installed but it's not factory and if there was a wreck the attorneys would have a field day with that. We haul a Chevy crew cab too. Tools go in the box van. People in the truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

dynamohum said:


> lol....the moment you think you put back together wrong, and damaged it......been there myself! Sounds like the repaired seals weren't seated right the first couple go arounds. How many miles does your rig have?


165k


----------



## DynamoHum (Feb 5, 2017)

*5.2l mpg*

My current MPG, driving normally, meaning driving the speed limit and not dragging from a stop. 

The computer read out is 13.5, while calculating it at the pump is 13.7. Those numbers are with mixed loads.

Really happy with that as my 2500 HD was doing 12-16 depending on how I drove it. 

Back Maxon gate sometimes drops and inch or two, although I think I'm leaving the toggle switch on in the cab when that happens. 

Otherwise :thumbsup:


----------

